# Lost Dog



## Bear (Sep 18, 2007)

If any one has seen a Yellow Lab roaming around Tooele. http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd56 ... nt=111.jpg
Please call JR (801)856-5132


----------



## Bear (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry this should be a better picture.
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd56 ... rphez2.jpg


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not around Tooele, but some folks around here are. I bet they'll keep an eye out. I hope you find him.


----------

